# iTunes Gift Card sales in Canada. Know of any? Post here!



## skippingrock

If anyone hears of any iTunes Gift Card sales going on in Canada, perhaps we can keep this topic sticky and keep a rolling log of where to find them deals?

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## skippingrock

I always see deals, but unfortunately they are usually for USA users only.
So would be great to know about the Canadian deals, eh?


----------



## CanadaRAM

Staples $40 for a $50 card. In current flyer.

Just a note, this thread should be limited to sales of physical gift cards only, not for emailed card codes, which are widely known to be stolen or 'cracked' codes.


----------



## skippingrock

@CanadaRAM Thank you for the tip about the Staple flyer, but I would disagree about all online codes. I have bought numerous ones for my mother whom lives in the USA from reputable dealers such as Walmart, Target and other companies and they have all worked. But thank you for the heads up to be extra careful. I think the key is "Reputable" online dealers. 

Thanks!


----------



## NFtoBC

When deals occur, they are often posted here; you just have to keep coming back so you can find them!


----------



## OddyOh

Future Shop appears to have $60 (4 x $15) cards for $55.


----------



## CTA

25 dollar card for 20 at7/11 abbotsford bc


----------



## Kale58

FutureShop. $40 gets you a $50 iTunes card. 


Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## dona83

CTA said:


> 25 dollar card for 20 at7/11 *everywhere*


Fixed. :greedy:


----------



## SINC

For those in western Canada, Safeway has $50 iTunes cards on sale for $40 today through June 17 only.


----------



## Kale58

FutureShop (till June 24th). $23.99 will get you a $30 iTunes card set (3 x $10). 


Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## Joker Eh

Anyone know of any deals for gift cards going on now?


----------



## Joker Eh

Apparently I have read on redflagdeals.ca there are sales at Metro and Superstore $50 card for $40. I am going to check it out this weekend as I don't have either beside me.


----------



## i-rui

7/11 use to have $50 cards for $40.

not sure if thats still the case.


----------



## M. Warren

Metro flyer confirms $50 cards on sale for $40 until August 9th:

Weekly flyer : Grocery coupons, rebates and discounts


----------



## Joker Eh

M. Warren said:


> Metro flyer confirms $50 cards on sale for $40 until August 9th:
> 
> Weekly flyer : Grocery coupons, rebates and discounts


Metro really has a very weird way of doing things. Apparently I can't use the card for 24hrs if I do and it doesn't work I may void the card. it will be the last time I do that at Metro.


----------



## JCCanuck

Joker Eh said:


> Metro really has a very weird way of doing things. Apparently I can't use the card for 24hrs if I do and it doesn't work I may void the card. it will be the last time I do that at Metro.


I also can't buy it (and other gift cards) with my credit card, at least at the Metro near me, cash only.


----------



## Joker Eh

JCCanuck said:


> I also can't buy it (and other gift cards) with my credit card, at least at the Metro near me, cash only.


Wow. I bought mine with a credit card in Newmarket this afternoon. Luckily I didn't wait until the weekend as I was going to go to the one in Mississauga.

From now on I will wait until Walmart, Future Shop or Best Buy has them on sale.


----------



## MacUnited

hmmm.. I think i should start paying more attention to the flyers dropped at my doorsteps from now on!!
or where do you guys look for these deals??


----------



## Joker Eh

MacUnited said:


> hmmm.. I think i should start paying more attention to the flyers dropped at my doorsteps from now on!!
> or where do you guys look for these deals??


redflagdeals.ca has a thread just for itunes gift cards.

[Elect] Official "20% off iTunes card" thread: post current deals here - Page 15 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

sometimes though someone may create a new thread just like here. maybe we can convince the mayor to make this one or a new one a sticky on the top of the forum.


----------



## JCCanuck

Joker Eh said:


> Wow. I bought mine with a credit card in Newmarket this afternoon. Luckily I didn't wait until the weekend as I was going to go to the one in Mississauga.
> 
> From now on I will wait until Walmart, Future Shop or Best Buy has them on sale.


It was as Metro in TO near my work, dismal one I must say. Oakville one is my favourite, huge, clean and well stocked.


----------



## HowEver

Best Buy, $39.99 for a $50 card right now.


----------



## M. Warren

They gave me the "24 hours until activated" spiel too, but I was able to use it right out of the store, so maybe that's just a standard warning they give with all gift cards.


----------



## Joker Eh

Future Shop tomorrow is have a sale on iTunes cards. $48 for $60 card. They are also have a sales on Apple products like iPhones, MBP, and iPads.


----------



## egremont

Foodland Grocery Stores: Not sure of the range of their locations. Small communities in S.E. Ontario ? 

Until August 16th - a 50 dollar card for 40 dollars. 

I have always used my PC credit card to buy gift cards...no problems. Points and a deal....great combination.


----------



## iSynth

Safeway is selling the $100 for $80 and the $50 for $40 until September 6th, 2012.


----------



## lightbulb

From the RFD iTunes thread, looks like upcoming reduction at Walmart. In the past, I've been able to get a further reduction from BestBuy; show them the competing ad, which they match and further discount. Start date shown, QC only; rest of Canada is Aug 31.


----------



## PosterBoy

25$ iTunes cards are on sale at London Drugs for 20$ starting today until the 5th of Sept.


----------



## Leprechaune

Who has the 20% off this week? Anyone know?


----------



## fyrefly

Leprechaune said:


> Who has the 20% off this week? Anyone know?


Metro has $25 cards for $20 this week. Page 6 in the Flyer:

Weekly flyer : Grocery coupons, rebates and discounts


----------



## SINC

For those in the west at Canada Safeway:


----------



## cchaynes

they are always cheaper at costco


----------



## lightbulb

When on sale, they always seem to be 20% off, is Costco cheaper?




cchaynes said:


> they are always cheaper at costco


----------



## cchaynes

cant recall, i think they are always 90 for 100, but it may be loer now, i will check next time i vist.


----------



## nick24

Rexall (a pharmacy first, yeah right) has on the front page of their flyer an ad for $50 card for $40. This is the Ottawa flyer - not sure if this is geographically limited.


----------



## Joker Eh

Costco still selling iTunes cards? I thought they stopped when they had a falling out with Apple.


----------



## JCCanuck

Joker Eh said:


> Costco still selling iTunes cards? I thought they stopped when they had a falling out with Apple.


That what I thought too!


----------



## vancouverdave

The Costco in Vancouver no longer sells iTunes cards.


----------



## Leprechaune

October 5th - 11th Flier for Future Shop in Ontario showing $10 off $50 iTunes GCs.


----------



## skydivertak

*Pharma plus $5 off $25 cards*

I think until Nov 15th with flyer coupon.e


----------



## joeytomato

save 10 on a 50 itunes card at 7-11 vancouver


----------



## PosterBoy

On one of the upcoming flyers London Drugs will have 100$ cards on for 80$ in Western Canada.


----------



## ashtonify

*Black Friday iTunes cards on sale at London Drugs*

Thanks for the heads-up, Poster Boy! Here's the offer from London Drugs:

$100 iTunes Card
Price: $79.99 
Save: $20.01

BLACK FRIDAY DEAL
Nov. 23, 24, 25 in-store only!


----------



## dona83

ashtonify said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Poster Boy! Here's the offer from London Drugs:
> 
> $100 iTunes Card
> Price: $79.99
> Save: $20.01
> 
> BLACK FRIDAY DEAL
> Nov. 23, 24, 25 in-store only!


Wooo nice find.

And London Drugs has that Cuisinart blender my brother and sis-in law wanted for $89.99, $110 off!!


----------



## dona83

Best Buy, $39 for a $50 iTunes card, so works out to $78 per $100.


----------



## EggWhite

Not the best deal ever, but better then nothing if you planning on buying. $60 for $55

iTunes $60 Multipack Card : iTunes Gift Cards - Best Buy Canada


----------



## Oakbridge

EggWhite said:


> Not the best deal ever, but better then nothing if you planning on buying. $60 for $55
> 
> iTunes $60 Multipack Card : iTunes Gift Cards - Best Buy Canada


I'm pretty sure that is a standard price. I saw it a few weeks ago when I went in on the Tuesday after Cyber Monday looking for the special that they were running (the $50 for $39).


----------



## PosterBoy

Starting Boxing Day 25$ cards will be 19$ at London Drugs


----------



## dfan

Picked up some $50 gift cards for $39 yesterday at Best Buy.
I assume the sale will be until the end of this week.


----------



## ashtonify

thanks everyone!


----------



## Karkov

In Quebec, Bureau En Gros has 100$ card for 80$ until the 15th. May apply to Staples in the rest of the country, maybe somebody could confirm.


----------



## Principal

*cards*



Karkov said:


> In Quebec, Bureau En Gros has 100$ card for 80$ until the 15th. May apply to Staples in the rest of the country, maybe somebody could confirm.


Yes, my Staples flyer has that deal on now


----------



## Karkov

And now it's Future Shop: 48$ for the iTunes $60 Multipack Card. Sale ends on January 24


----------



## dona83

Anyone see any deals lately?


----------



## NFtoBC

Twenty percent off at 7-eleven (in BC, anyway)


----------



## simon

walmart - $40 for $50 at least until 7th

canada wide


----------



## dona83

Thanks so much! I just canceled our premium channels but we need our Walking Dead fix.


----------



## dona83

7-Eleven - $5 off $25 in particular.


----------



## Joker Eh

Rexall
March 15-28
Save $6 on a $30 multipack

Safeway
March 15-28
Save $6 on a $30 multipack

Shoppers Drug Mart
March 9-22
Save $6 on a $30 multipack


----------



## lightbulb

Thanks! I was in need today to purchase a $65 app.

Special runs 'til end of March.



dona83 said:


> 7-Eleven - $5 off $25 in particular.


----------



## simon

Zehr's has a coupon in store for $6 off a $30 pack, runs to the 25th I believe.


----------



## ddoonn

*current?*

Does anyone know of any current deals on itunes cards?


----------



## mah65

ddoonn said:


> Does anyone know of any current deals on itunes cards?


7-11 has a $50 card for $40 until July 31 2013.


----------



## monokitty

mah65 said:


> 7-11 has a $50 card for $40 until July 31 2013.


FS has the same deal on currently.


----------



## gacm76

If FS stands for Future Shop, went there today in Hamilton and they were not on sale.


----------



## Mamma

Just picked up today at 7-eleven $50.00 for $40.00 I think it's nation wide.


----------



## Karkov

50$ card for 40$ at Staples/Bureau En Gros until July 23.


----------



## gochi123

superstore seems to be good for those


----------



## Leprechaune

FS had sale last week but never had any of the specific $60 ones in stock during the entire week they were on sale.

Anyone have them on sale now in Ont?


----------



## whatiwant

$50 cards were on sale for $40 at target this past weekend. not sure if they still are.


----------



## Siebel

This thread is also very good to find deals across Canada.

Official "20% off iTunes card" thread: post current deals here - Page 33 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## joltguy

Went to Mac's convenience store this morning and discovered that they are currently selling $50 iTunes cards for $40. Not bad!


----------



## Mopar

joltguy said:


> Went to Mac's convenience store this morning and discovered that they are currently selling $50 iTunes cards for $40. Not bad!


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## depmode101

just noticed a poster up at 7 eleven today, $50 ITunes gift cards for $40 - i didn't catch the end date though.

of course this would start today - i just bought a $60 from best buy for $55.
apparently the $60 for $55 at best buy is ongoing as well.


----------



## depmode101

At Loblaws (at least the Toronto location that i was at), they are offering 20% off the $50 gift cards as well, so $40 for a $50.
sale runs from November 1st - November 14th.


----------



## CTA

$50 dollars for $40 still at 7 Eleven in BC. And they actually have stock this round!!


----------



## IllusionX

40$ for 50$ itunes card at target going on right now.
Was at both Brossard and St-bruno (QC) stores.


----------



## TheBat

Target (Canada) has $50 iTunes cards for $40. Tons of stock in London, Masonville.


----------



## OddyOh

Heads up, Shoppers Drug Mart while supplies last has $50 iTunes cards on for $40, and $100 iTunes cards on for $80. 20% off. 

I had to convince the girl to look it up, but it was listed in her binder. Merry Christmas!

I'm in Regina, it also worked for my friend in Ottawa. Thanks!


----------



## MacUnited

Is this shoppers offer on their flyer?? I haven't seen anything in Toronto that might indicate they have an offer..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

The offer is definitely on their web page, 20% of both $50.00 and $100.00 iTunes card:

iTunes

"Offer valid from November 16 to November 22, 2013."

Print it out and take it to the store if they need proof.


----------



## OddyOh

Yup, it's also in the very bottom right of this flyer (I assume this is national)...


----------



## MacUnited

Yes, I saw that thank you!!
Went and picked up a couple 50's.. Xmas shopping half done lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAMG

I got $60 (4 x $15) at Best Buy in Etobicoke the other day.

Only the multicard packs seem to be on sale though
a $100 single card was still $100...


----------



## whatiwant

JAMG said:


> I got $60 (4 x $15) at Best Buy in Etobicoke the other day.
> 
> Only the multicard packs seem to be on sale though
> a $100 single card was still $100...



How much?


----------



## SINC

Safeway grocery stores in western Canada, now through Jan 2:


----------



## JAMG

jawknee said:


> How much?



Sorry, 4 x $15 cards ($60) were $48 at the beginning of December. I had to go back to rebuy them in Brampton, (Wife forgot presents for a party) and found them for $55. Again only multi card packs, Single cards were still face value.


----------



## joltguy

Best Buy once again has the $60 multi-packs (4x15) on sale for $48.


----------



## MacUnited

joltguy said:


> Best Buy once again has the $60 multi-packs (4x15) on sale for $48.



$48 or $55??


----------



## pm-r

They *were* $48.00 when the previous notice was posted on Jan 22nd, 2014.


----------



## JAMG

I bought them first in Etobicoke for $48 at beginning of December, a week or 2 later they were $55 in Brampton. Your milage may vary Store to Store or Week to Week.

Again, I only saw the multi packs on sale.


----------



## gustiferjones

Curious if anyone has seen any other similar promotions in the new year - missed the boat over boxing day.


----------



## MacUnited

I saw bestbuy selling 60 dollar cards for 55.. I believe currently this the best deal around Toronto


----------



## egremont

Shopper's Drugs has 50.00 iTune cards for 15% off until the 7th or "while quantities last". 50.00 (7.50) 42.50. 

This is in an Ontario flyer.


----------



## MacUnited

Super store, and I can only assume Loblaws but I'm not sure, is giving 15% off the 25, 50, and 100 this weekend


----------



## egremont

Notice in current flyer: 15% off on iTunes cards at Zehr's Super Centre's in Ontario. For the 25's - 50's - and 100's. 

Find coupon in the gift card rack. March 7 - 20th.


----------



## SINC

This weekend at Safeway in western Canada:


----------



## MacUnited

Interesting how the usual discount went from 20% to 15% off..
Inflation at full swing


----------



## SINC

This weekend again at Safeway ($50) and London Drugs ($100) cards are 15% off.


----------



## Oakbridge

egremont said:


> Notice in current flyer: 15% off on iTunes cards at Zehr's Super Centre's in Ontario. For the 25's - 50's - and 100's.
> 
> Find coupon in the gift card rack. March 7 - 20th.


My experience trying to find the coupon in the rack at a Great Canadian Superstore (aka the Great Canadian Never have what we advertise on sale in stock Store) was poor to say the least. Scoured the main rack where all the cards were, no coupons. 

Most of the staff shrugged their shoulders with a grunt like "dunno". Thankfully an older employee mentioned there was another rack at the other end of the store and actually walked with me to it and made sure we found the coupons. 

Why do marketing departments put together things like this that aren't well presented.


----------



## pm-r

Oakbridge said:


> My experience trying to find the coupon in the rack at a Great Canadian Superstore (aka the Great Canadian Never have what we advertise on sale in stock Store) was poor to say the least. Scoured the main rack where all the cards were, no coupons.
> 
> Most of the staff shrugged their shoulders with a grunt like "dunno". Thankfully an older employee mentioned there was another rack at the other end of the store and actually walked with me to it and made sure we found the coupons.
> 
> Why do marketing departments put together things like this that aren't well presented.



I believe in the trade it's referred to as "cross marketing". But it seems like in the case you encountered they got it backwards.


----------



## OddyOh

Not a huge deal, but every bit helps...Target has iTunes gift cards 10% off, according to this week's flyer.

Sorry I couldn't figure how how to link to it...go to Target.ca, enter your postal code and view the "Weekly Flyer" the one with the Apple products on it.

Actual in-store stock will vary, of course. $100 cards sell out first probably.

Have fun!


----------



## CTA

I was told at London Drugs watch for the next flyer. 50 for 40 dollars. I haven't rec'd the most recent flyer in the mailbox yet...


----------



## CTA

The flyer is here! The flyer is here! London Drugs 18th to 23rd the $50 is 15% off so $42.50. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## ashtonify

November 2014: Costco has $100 worth of iTunes cards for $89.99...


----------



## NFtoBC

ashtonify said:


> November 2014: Costco has $100 worth of iTunes cards for $89.99...


Saw coupon for 10% off $100 cards at Real Canadian Superstore today.


----------



## MacUnited

whatever happened to the good ol' days when coupons used to be 25 and 30% off?? now a 10% off is a deal!


----------



## ashtonify

maybe black Friday will provide a better discount... I think the Costco one is longterm


----------



## heavyall

MacUnited said:


> whatever happened to the good ol' days when coupons used to be 25 and 30% off?? now a 10% off is a deal!


Agreed. 10% is not enough to influence where I shop.


----------



## dona83

If Target has 10% off, combined with my Red Card I can get another 5% off. It ends up being 14.5% off in the end.


----------



## mrdeals123

PayPal are having a 10% off any amount of the iTunes codes - so $25, $50, and $100

The discount is until Sat the 23rd

Link: https://www.paypal-gifts.com/en_ca/10-off-itunes.html


----------



## gordoon

At Shoppers Drug Mart, 10% off $50 and $100 gift cards today and tomorrow only.


----------



## dona83

Target 10% off, plus use your Red Card for an additional 5% off (=14.5% total).


----------



## PosterBoy

London Drugs Black Friday deal is gonna be a free 15$ card with purchase of 100$ card.


----------



## egremont

Received the flyers for coming weekend/week.

iTunes Cards: Future Shop has 60.00 for 48.00 and Walmart has 50.00 for 45.00

These are in the flyers for the Sarnia area in Ontario.


----------



## dona83

20% does exist. Costco, until December 7, 2014.


----------



## Oakbridge

dona83 said:


> 20% does exist.
> View attachment 51386


Where???


----------



## John Clay

Oakbridge said:


> Where???


That label design and font makes me think it's a CostCo.


----------



## dona83

Oakbridge said:


> Where???


Whoops, Costco. Their normal price is 10% off, so 20% off is the sale price.


----------



## MacUnited

The Costco's 20% off is back, I just picked a 100 for 80. 

ATTAAACK


----------



## John Clay

MacUnited said:


> The Costco's 20% off is back, I just picked a 100 for 80.
> 
> ATTAAACK


Was that in-store? The website has them at $84.99. Not bad, not great.


----------



## MacUnited

It was in store, I usually find the online prices a tad more expensive than in store, probably to include shipping? 
But I was at the one at woodbine and hwy 7


----------



## CTA

london drugs buy 100 and get 15 card free till the 17th.


----------



## ashtonify

Costco (in store) has 4x$25 package for $80 until 21 June. 
My guess is now that Costco and Apple are working together again, we'll see more of these card deals... hope so!


----------



## Spiff

*10% off at 7-11 Stores*

iTunes cards are 10% off at 7-11 stores until August 31, 2015.


----------



## Joewilliamsca

At Costco yesterday. They had 10% off $100 (4x$25 gift cards). Don't know how long the sale will last for.


----------



## OddyOh

Wal-Mart has $5 off $50 cards in store during their Anniversary sale. Got one in Regina.


----------



## dona83

Joewilliamsca said:


> At Costco yesterday. They had 10% off $100 (4x$25 gift cards). Don't know how long the sale will last for.


10% off is their normal price in warehouses, 20% off is their sale price. Online it's 5%/15%


----------



## dona83

Costco once again has $100 iTunes gift cards for $84.99 online and $79.99 in store. 

They also have 4th gen Apple TVs for $194.99 and $259.99 online, may be less in store.


----------



## SINC

Anyone noticed any deals lately? I am in the market for some cards, but the best I can find is at Costco, and it is not much of a deal at $93.99 for a $100 card. I much prefer to get $100 worth in smaller amounts like four $25 cards.


----------



## TheBat

At Costso, only 2-4 May


----------



## HowEver

Even better now.


----------



## Sprague

Took advantage of the Costco deal. 79.98. Thanks.


----------



## gwillikers

Sprague said:


> Took advantage of the Costco deal. 79.98. Thanks.


Same here.


----------



## gordoon

$79.99 for 4 X $25 cards in store at Costco. ($83.99 on website, until July 27).


----------

